# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  На сколько кладут в психушку после попытки суицида

## k05tmb

Здравствуйте, моя девушка порезала себе вены вдоль руки, сильно.

Обнаружил, вызвал скорую, отвезли в больничку, зашили руку, на 12 часов посадили в социально-бытовой изолятор. После того, как прошло 12 часов, приехал врач, побеседовал с ней.

Итог - положили в психиатрическую больницу.

Связи нет, посещение 2 раза в неделю (среда и суббота).

На сколько её туда упекли?? Как её оттуда вытащить? Лечут ли ей там руку???

----------


## Vasilisa

Ну на месяца 3 и больше это точно! 
Вытащить способов нет. 
А способы лечения их там много!

----------


## Севастьяна

> Ну на месяца 3 и больше это точно! 
> Вытащить способов нет. 
> А способы лечения их там много!


 Спасай ее быстрее ! Вытащить способы есть, под расписку родителей можно забрать в любой момент !

----------


## Гражданин

Почему спасать? Может она дура или обкололас/нанюхалась/набухалась и с дуру. Может и на пользу пойти, не надо демонизировать все лечебные  учреждения психиатрии.

----------


## С.Никто.

Вытащить способов нет. Даже под расписку родителей не выпускают. Да и вообще, даже на встречу к родителям не всегда пускают.
Лечение предоставляется полное. Типичную простуду, и другие заболевания лечат там же. На счет руки тоже не беспокойся.
Если она попала туда первый раз, то не больше 1,5 месяца, при условии, что она не будет там ‘буянить’.

----------


## k05tmb

Спасибо всем большое, надеюсь этот процесс произойдет намного быстрее.

Забыл сказать изначально, диагноз поставили - расстройство адаптации.

----------


## Балда

В ПНД вы во власти у врача. Он сам решит, когда отпускать.

----------


## zmejka

k05tmb, зависит, по какой причине она это сделала. Если под веществами какими то, и не понимала, что делает, тогда ей нужно просто так и говорить врачам, что умирать не хочу, хочу жить, очень, никогда такого делать не собираюсь больше итд. Ну ты уж при посещении постарайся ее научить )  ну и потом дома приложить все усилия, чтобы она никаких подобных веществ не принимала. Но. Если причина попытки суицида была в реальном психическом расстройстве, тогда вытаскивать ее оттуда раньше времени не нужно, даже если и можно. Потому, что может дома повторить попытку, но уже успешно. И тогда будешь себя корить, зачем раньше времени ее оттуда забрал. Пусть полежит, полечится в таком случае.

----------


## сима

Вы меня конечно извините,но многие из Вас сами лежали  психушке после суицида? 
Я лежала,если честно там полный кошмар. Если ты ещё психически не больной(просто порыв был, по разным причинам к су), то после пребывания там точно крышу снесет,здоровой точно не выйдет.Да и лечить толком не будут,обдолбают таблетками и ты на все готов. Врачам там не надо тебя лечить,они просто забивают психику лекарствами,чтоб совсем не было мыслей,никаких,какой там су. 
Прибывание там накладывает на тебя огромный отпечаток на всю оставшуюся жизнь,отпечаток кошмара который хуже смерти(не только мое мнение). Кошмары мне сняться досихпор,крики по ночам больных,стоны,сумашедший бред больных. Такое не всякая психика выдерживает.А какой там персонал,озверевшие тетки,неудачницы которые ненавидят всех. Они только орут и унижают,считая больных животными. Врачи уже изначально считают всех психами,соответствующее отношение.
Вобщем мой тебе совет как бывалой в этом месте,вытаскивай её как можно быстрее. Любой ценой,дай взятку глав врачу(у меня было так),привлекли её родителей,если можно. Но спасай ее оттуда, там ей точно не помогут. Скорее усугубят её психическое состояние.
Потом лучше обратиться к психологу,толку будет от его лечения больше(хоть в ПНД).

----------


## Yrok25

70 дней
вытаскивай
передай часы

----------


## С.Никто.

Они тебя даже за животное не считают. Отношение такое, будто ты хуже животного. 
Во всех местах по-разному, где-то берут взятки, где-то нет. Мне пришлось отлежать по полной.
В этом месте из любого нормального человека сделают психа.

----------


## Сибиряк

Там могут галоперидолом закормить что-бы постоянным клиентом психушки сделать

----------


## CRIME

Порядок пребывания в психиатрическом стационаре принудительно госпитализированного лица 

Порядок пребывания  в психиатрическом стационаре принудительно госпитализированного лица регламентируется Законом РФ «О психиатрической помощи и гарантиях прав граждан пи ее оказании».

Закон диктует следующую периодичность коллегиальных освидетельствований пациентов, по решению суда находящихся в психиатрических стационарах недобровольно (принудительно):

· в течение первых 6 месяцев пребывания в стационаре такой пациент освидетельствуется комиссией врачей-психиатров не реже одного раза в месяц;

· по истечении 6 месяцев – не реже одного раза в 6 месяцев. При этом закон не препятствует более частому освидетельствованию пациента комиссионно в зависимости от его состояния.

----------

